# ISO statistics about Discuss Cooking



## kranne (May 7, 2009)

Could someone help me with some datas about the site? I have to do some presentation on one of my courses...  Thanks very much in advance!
My questions are:
What is the average age of the users?
How many users are males and hoy many females?
Where are the users from?

I may wil have some more soon...


----------



## kitchenelf (May 7, 2009)

All the questions you have asked are "optional" questions that people may answer or may not.  We have discovered that there is a pretty equal balance to males to females.


----------

